# Anyone still using simrad evo 2



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

My offshore buddy has a new evo2 that he never mounted. Unfortunately for me its a 7” but hes gonna sell it fairly cheap. Is it worth $300 no ducer…. Thanks


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I think it's worth $300


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there that much diffrence in the 2 vs 3?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm sure you can pull up the specs for both online. I'm sure Evo3 has a newer operating system, and I looked, the screen resolution on the Evo3 is better. The Evo3 presently is $1349.00, the last price is found on Evo2 (discontinued) was $849.00. You can get into a standard transducer for less than $200.

I think $300 is a great deal for the Evo2 brand new. If your just looking for a chartplotter/ depthfinder for an onshore skiff, it's a good deal....If your wanting to run FMT, it will run it, but won't have the visual clarity the higher resolution, and a larger screen would provide. You would have the tracks, but not the clear satellite imaging.


----------

